# Columbia, SC: Sweet White Adult Male German Shepherd ~6-7yrs old



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Please contact me directly if there's any questions or interest in getting this sweet boy out.
PM me here or email shiz_nickles(at)yahoo.com - will give phone number at request.

Rescue pull fee as is is $9 - which covers the Da2pp vaccine and HW test(He is Heartworm Negative)

Can also provide the following services to rescue at request($58 total for all services):
Neuter - $30
Microchip - $10
Rabies vaccine(1yr) - $2
Bordatella vaccine - $7


Non-rescue adoption fee is $73 and includes all of the above except bordatella.
--------

He will NOT be placed for general adoption, rescue(501c3) or private adoption only. His hold expires 4/10 and after that his time is limited if not vouched for.

He is a sweet guy, active and friendly - very social. He has not shown any aggression towards people or other dogs when walking through the kennels but he has not been formally tested or kenneled with any other dogs. He is quite headshy and struggles against restraint, but again is very social has never shown aggression or tried to bite. Seems to prefer female staff members but is fine with both.

Heartworm NEGATIVE. Intact male. Has several scars on head and legs and minor flea allergy dermatitis. No other apparent medical concerns.



























Thanks!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

He could be real pretty if cleaned up. I hope someone stepped up. Wish I could.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

some decent food and a brushing would do wonders for this guy.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

He is now safely in rescue


----------

